
How to use Windows 7 keyboard shortcuts - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/technology/operating-systems/windows/how-to/index.cfm?articleid=2657
======
sp332
Gotta love this at the beginning: "Windows 7 may just be the most keyboard
friendly operating system yet." Even if you just count MS OSes, what about
DOS?

------
3pt14159
Auto Hotkey Scripts work amazingly in XP. I could do all of those things and
more if I wanted to.

------
iamelgringo
I just posted a better list over here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=892752>

------
TheEcclesiast
They forgot the most useful one : Win + D for desktop

~~~
mattmanser
And the 2nd most useful one for techies, Win+r for the run prompt.

~~~
sp332
win7 doesn't need a run prompt, just hit the windows key and type.

~~~
UpFromTheGut
It's slower, though. It takes longer to search through the index than to just
run the program in the windows directory. For programs I run frequently, I
place 1 letter shortcuts in the windows directory. That way, to launch a
program I just type Win+R+[char]+Enter. You can also launch shortcuts on the
taskbar using Win+[0-9], but if you already have an instance it will just show
you the existing one .. which is useless because that's what Alt+Tab is for.

Edit: You can also assign shortcuts like Ctrl+Alt+[char], but those are more
awkward to use, and also will focus an existing instance instead of creating a
new one.

~~~
sp332
Those shortcuts are cool, but for programs in the path, you don't need to wait
for search. You can hit the Win key, paste a long command line, and press
Enter immediately. Or just throw down "cmd" or "regedit" before the menu has
finished fading in, it still works.

